# Kubota 1100 RTV side by side??



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

anyone here had a Kubota 4x4 diesel? I am considering one - the cab is awesome - air cond, heater, defroster, etc. - just like a truck cab.

Not as fast as Polaris but still run 25 mph. Little worried about them in mud due to weight - I will use it for hunting in south texas - running up and down dirt roads that get muddy bad when it rains


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

Don't worry about mud or anything it will handle it, have 5 total on the ranch of different sizes. They are Great.


----------



## grayson (Oct 21, 2011)

did you use a lift on any of them?


----------



## TKoenig (Apr 8, 2007)

they are good, just dont plan on pulling anything heavy. hydrostatics dont like pulling much more than themselves. the one i use here at work has suffered tremendously pulling trailers and such around the yard.

we run 27x11x12 mudders on it without a lift and never rub


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

grayson said:


> did you use a lift on any of them?


No


----------



## poco jim (Jun 28, 2010)

TKoenig said:


> they are good, just dont plan on pulling anything heavy. hydrostatics dont like pulling much more than themselves. the one i use here at work has suffered tremendously pulling trailers and such around the yard.


The newer ones we have are much better than the older models for towing.

Better trannies, they will pull more.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

One I used one time would shake you to death at idle. But the a/c was nice for sure.


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Got a 2005 not the full cab with a/c but the open air model. Been a great unit, has locking differential so with good tires you should be fine with the mud. I use mine in the hill country & it pulls fine. The new seats they are using are way better than the bench seats I have. They are extremely efficient and built like a tractor just not as sexy as the Polaris, rhino's, etc.


----------

